# Streetfighter vs Muay Thai?



## MorzMP (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello! I have been doing muay thai for almost 10 months now, I pratice like 5 times per week atleast and sparr. I think I would have a good chance of beating someone in a streetfight who doesnt have any MA experince but I am not sure. My question to you is how well do you think someone like me would do against a streetfighter? Also feel free to post your streetfighting experiences and how you won fights with muay thai!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2017)

MorzMP said:


> Hello! I have been doing muay thai for almost 10 months now, I pratice like 5 times per week atleast and sparr. I think I would have a good chance of beating someone in a streetfight who doesnt have any MA experince but I am not sure. My question to you is how well do you think someone like me would do against a streetfighter? Also feel free to post your streetfighting experiences and how you won fights with muay thai!



Is this in a video game?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Is this in a video game?



Glad you thought it was funny because we're martial artists, not idiots who go around looking to fight random strangers in the 'street'. Why would you want to?
Self defence is one thing, going around looking for fights is very unwise, to boast about it childish. 'Street fights' are for video games and Hollywood...for a reason.


----------



## MorzMP (Aug 15, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Glad you thought it was funny because we're martial artists, not idiots who go around looking to fight random strangers in the 'street'. Why would you want to?
> Self defence is one thing, going around looking for fights is very unwise, to boast about it childish. 'Street fights' are for video games and Hollywood...for a reason.


Thats the purpuse of this thread.. to be as ready as I can be for a street attack. Im not gonna be runing around looking for ppl to fight!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 15, 2017)

MorzMP said:


> Hello! I have been doing muay thai for almost 10 months now, I pratice like 5 times per week atleast and sparr. I think I would have a good chance of beating someone in a streetfight who doesnt have any MA experince but I am not sure. My question to you is how well do you think someone like me would do against a streetfighter? Also feel free to post your streetfighting experiences and how you won fights with muay thai!


10 months isn't long in terms of training.  Even at 5 times a week.   The problem is that you'll never know how good or horrible the other person is at fighting when it comes to street fighting.   As good as I think I am with Kung Fu I still keep it in the back of my head that a street fight isn't an automatic win for me. 

The only thing that will help me win a street fight is to analyze the situation as fast as I can before fists start to fly. That includes trying to determine if the guy that wants to fight me is alone or if he has any boys around; even then there's no guarantee that I'll win in the streets.  I could win the fight only to have the guy go to his car and get a gun.  Or for the guy to hunt me down and shoot me the next day.  (happened a lot in the neighbor hood park where I used to live as a teen.). 

To give you an example


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 15, 2017)

Don't know don't care....you know an easy way to solve this...don't fight a street fighter. Maybe you would win maybe he'd knock you out in 1 punch. We don't know how good you are you could be rubbish how the hell are we supposed to know if you'd win or not there's no guarantees in any fight and if you actually care about this then you need to grow up.

Post about my street fighting experiences sure here's a list of all examples of my street fighting starting now.






End of list.
Street fights aren't things to brag about I'm more proud of the fact I've never been in a fight. Fighting is for idiots, self defence is one thing fighting is another.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 15, 2017)

MorzMP said:


> Thats the purpuse of this thread.. to be as ready as I can be for a street attack. Im not gonna be runing around looking for ppl to fight!


That's all you can do.  Be as ready as you can be.  I think that's what most of us do.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 15, 2017)

MorzMP said:


> Thats the purpuse of this thread.. to be as ready as I can be for a street attack. Im not gonna be runing around looking for ppl to fight!


How's this thread going to make you ready for a street attack?


----------



## MorzMP (Aug 15, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> 10 months isn't long in terms of training.  Even at 5 times a week.   The problem is that you'll never know how good or horrible the other person is at fighting when it comes to street fighting.   As good as I think I am with Kung Fu I still keep it in the back of my head that a street fight isn't an automatic win for me.
> 
> The only thing that will help me win a street fight is to analyze the situation as fast as I can before fists start to fly. That includes trying to determine if the guy that wants to fight me is alone or if he has any boys around; even then there's no guarantee that I'll win in the streets.  I could win the fight only to have the guy go to his car and get a gun.  Or for the guy to hunt me down and shoot me the next day.  (happened a lot in the neighbor hood park where I used to live as a teen.).
> 
> To give you an example


Yeah I am thinking like that too, still feels like I should have a huge advantage over someone whos never done MA before. I think low kicks should destory someone in a fight since noone probably knows how to block them and how to throw them. But when it comes to boxing it can be a bit hard to counterpunch etc while getting bombed with punches Imo.


----------



## MorzMP (Aug 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> How's this thread going to make you ready for a street attack?


Becuase I can hear others experience and figure out what strikes etc that is the best to throw.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 15, 2017)

MorzMP said:


> Becuase I can hear others experience and figure out what strikes etc that is the best to throw.


No offence...but that's just stupid you've been doing martial arts for 3-4 years and asking a question like that....all fights will be different if I won a fight with a spinning kick are you just going to throw spinning back kicks all day long no of course not it all depends on the situation


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2017)

MorzMP said:


> Becuase I can hear others experience and figure out what strikes etc that is the best to throw.



It doesn't work like that. If you can't do it instinctively then you can't do it. You don't have to be trained in martial arts to be a brawler and a brawler can mess you up really badly. How dirty can you fight, can you take a punch without freezing, more importantly can you run, run fast away from a fight because that's the best thing you can do.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 15, 2017)

MorzMP said:


> Yeah I am thinking like that too, still feels like I should have a huge advantage over someone whos never done MA before. I think low kicks should destory someone in a fight since noone probably knows how to block them and how to throw them. But when it comes to boxing it can be a bit hard to counterpunch etc while getting bombed with punches Imo.


Nope you won't have much advantage I've seen amazing martial artists get beaten by some street punk who's never trained a day in his life. Most attacks will be from guys on drugs or drunk and won't be feeling any pain at the time especially with adrenaline so your low kicks won't make much difference and most of the time leg kicks don't "destroy" anyone straight away it takes a number of them to wear someone down to the point they can't take it anymore


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Oh by the way.  With


MorzMP said:


> Yeah I am thinking like that too, still feels like I should have a huge advantage over someone whos never done MA before. I think low kicks should destory someone in a fight since noone probably knows how to block them and how to throw them. But when it comes to boxing it can be a bit hard to counterpunch etc while getting bombed with punches Imo.


I train with the assumption that my future attacker will know how to fight and will most likely be someone who wants to take the fight to the ground or knock my head off.  I look at a lot of street fights on youtube in an effort to get an idea of the stuff that happens in a fight.  I take note mainly of how it escalates, body posture before the sttack and where most people attack.  It helps me to better analyze what I see.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 16, 2017)

Do a ring fight. See how far you have progressed. If your match up is ethical the guy you are fighting will be pretty raw.


----------



## jobo (Aug 16, 2017)

MorzMP said:


> Hello! I have been doing muay thai for almost 10 months now, I pratice like 5 times per week atleast and sparr. I think I would have a good chance of beating someone in a streetfight who doesnt have any MA experince but I am not sure. My question to you is how well do you think someone like me would do against a streetfighter? Also feel free to post your streetfighting experiences and how you won fights with muay thai!


yes you most probably would have a significant,advantage over the general population, what,do you mean by" street fighter" is this some mythical super fighter that earns a living,fighting people on he,street , in which case no, you would probably loose


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Aug 16, 2017)

Why do I get the feeling the OP has just seen the film "Ong Bak"?


----------



## Zephyor (Aug 30, 2017)

the Ong Bak movies are great, its all the wonders of a well-made coreography yet its still satisfying to watch.


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 30, 2017)

Zephyor said:


> the Ong Bak movies are great, its all the wonders of a well-made coreography yet its still satisfying to watch.


Those movies are so so over the top


----------

